# 1968 Orange Krate all original condition 9 for trade.



## steve doan (Jan 3, 2014)

Has a headlight, speedo, and great seat.  Everything dated.  Trade for balloon bike. Thanks, Steve 563-920-8889. Will bring to ML meet in the spring.


----------

